
Survival of the Fittest Has Evolved: Try Survival of the Kindest - Mz
http://www.nbcnews.com/better/relationships/survival-fittest-has-evolved-try-survival-kindest-n730196
======
RichardHeart
Kindness is fitness. Depending on who you're being kind to.

